# Peppertree at Tamarack, Wisconsin Dells



## Blues (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone familiar with this resort?  I have a hold on a 1 BR good until close of business tomorrow.  The HGVC counselor (I'm trading through HGVC) tells me that it has a queen bed in the bedroom, and sleeper sofa in the living room.  It's just DW, me, and our granddaughter.  But I'm concerned with sticking her on a sleeper sofa.  She's a bit of a princess   How comfortable would she be on that sleeper?

Any help appreciated.  Yes, I've checked out the TUG reviews, but they don't address my concerns on this point.  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## 55plus (Feb 20, 2013)

*Wyndham Tamarach Mattresses*

I was the vice president of the owners association until I sold my deeds at that resort. The sofa sleeper isn't bad - better than most sofa sleepers. It more of a commercial quality mattress and they don't get that much use. Most if not all of the furnishing and all mattresses and appliances are replaced every four years.

Wisconsin Dells is a year round destination. When is the check-in date?


----------



## nursie (Feb 20, 2013)

There are different unit configurations at this resort, the one we had was great. It has been 3-4 years since we stayed there but we really enjoyed the grounds and units.
Don't remember specifics about the sleeper sofa though.


----------



## Blues (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Jim and nursie.  Hearing that it's a high quality sleeper sofa has put my mind more at ease.  I think I'll confirm the trade.

Jim, the check-in is for Sunday July 7.  It's for a week, being a week's trade, but we only intend to occupy it for 4 days.

-Bob


----------



## h100 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Wyndham/Peppertree/Mirror Lake - Tamarack*

Careful, there several timeshares at Tamarack.

I'm staying with the family at Wyndham Tamarack this July - I see a previous comment that referred to the sofa sleeper was regarding a Wyndham sofa sleeper (not Pepertree).

Do some Googling re Wyndham Tamarack and re Peppertree Tamarack, there are significant differences in the accomodations, although they share the grounds.

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## Blues (Feb 21, 2013)

That helps, but now I'm back to not knowing about the quality of this unit, particularly the sofa sleeper.  Can anyone help, specifically about Peppertree at Tamarack?  I need to confirm in the next few hours.  Thanks!

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jul 15, 2013)

Just back from the Peppertree at Tamarack, and thought I would answer my own question for those who may stay there in the future.  The resort as a whole was nice, and I appreciated it being away from the hustle and bustle of the Dells, but still close enough to enjoy everything there.  But specifically the sofa bed?  I can say that I've seen many, many sofa beds in my time, and even slept on one for many years as a kid.  That said, I've never seen a sofabed mattress in poorer shape than this one.  It was saggy, lumpy, misshapen, and absolutely, positively unusable.  Fortunately, I only needed it for my granddaughter, and she was happy to sleep on the sofa itself, rather than pulling out the bed.  The sofa apparently was reasonably comfortable.  But I believe that calling this 1BR unit a 4/4 is a total misrepresentation.

-Bob


----------



## Pietin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Bob, 
Which unit did you stay in? Was it a Wyndham unit or a Festiva unit?


----------



## Blues (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Steve.  We stayed in a Festiva unit, through an RCI trade using HGVC points.  We were in Wimbleton Colony, right next to the activity building.

-Bob


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope you reported how bad the bed was - they can be changed...

generally, we do not use the sofa beds anymore, just sleep on the sofa.


We loved the resort, too, when we stayed there.  We booked through Platinum Interchange....


----------

